# I'm sooo sad!



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Last Thursday I found my 10 month old bitch and my five year old male in the pasture at our house dead. I am devastated. They were both Great dogs. The bitch was showing potential to become a really great dog, maybe the best puppy I have ever raised. The male was a great obedience dog and would do anything I ask. I am very sad. I cannot imagine losing two dogs in one day.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

How did they die. More info p l e a s e. I am so sorry.


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh...what happened...so sorry for your loss. I just can imagine how sad I would be..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2010)

thats heartbreaking


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

My thoughts are with you and I am sure your lovely GSD's are running together in the sunny pastures up above. So sad and I am so sorry! 

Do you have any idea what happened? Trespasser's hunting where they should not of been?


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh, how shocking, horrible, and devasting for you. What on earth happened?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh my goodness! I am so sorry for the loss of both of your dogs! 

How absolutely heartbreaking! :teary:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

So sorry for you and your family. Wonder what happened? What a terrible thing to have to go through.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Grove, sorry I hear of this to often here in OK. . Was it a neighbor rancher?


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

OH my gosh, that is horrible, to lose BOTH. My prayers are with you. I hope you know what happened, I'd feel like I'd want to know.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you to everyone! I don't know for certain, but our thought is a pack of dogs/coyotes. There were no bullet holes. That is what our vet thought also. i'm glad it wasn't a neighbor/rancher. My dogs are always on our 60 acres and they are usually close. I feel sooo bad, it was my job to protect them, just like they protect me. I am just heartbroken!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GROVEBEAUTY said:


> Thank you to everyone! I don't know for certain, but our thought is a pack of dogs/coyotes. There were no bullet holes. That is what our vet thought also. i'm glad it wasn't a neighbor/rancher. My dogs are always on our 60 acres and they are usually close. I feel sooo bad, it was my job to protect them, just like they protect me. I am just heartbroken!!!


That is so sad.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

There are no words.......try to take care of yourself.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh how horrible! I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am so sorry for you loss. Words are inadequate for such devastation.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks to everyone! As hard as it is I will get throught this.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh my God. My heartfelt condolences on this devastating loss.


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

I am so very sorry. Try not to blame yourself. They had such a wonderful home, doing exactly what dogs love to do.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

I know you are having a hard time, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

My sympathies.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you to everyone!


----------



## Seda (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I can imagine your feeling. But be strong and take care of yourself. Because they don't want you to make sad.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear this, my thoughts are with you.
We had a male a year or so ago that was obsessed with the coyotes. One night he went through 3 gates and got out(we still never really figured out how he got through the first one which was a concrete block wall and covered by a gate). Anyway we found him a few days later and it looked like the coyotes had killed him. It's the risk we take living out in the country I guess, but it doesn't make it any easier I know.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh my God! To lose one is heartbreaking enough but to lose two in one day. I can't even imagine the pain. just devastating. You have my sincere condolences! I am truly, truly sorry for your loss!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I don't know how I would handle losing my two in the same day. Hugs to you. Take care of yourself as best you can. I know it's hard.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

How tragic ! So sorry for your loss ...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i know sorry for your loss is really generic but its the truth. Thats devastating.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

That's just impossibly sad.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

My sympathy. It must have been such a shock and immensely sad & disappointing. Hugs.


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

I am very sorry for the loss of both of your dogs..


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

oh, grove, i'm so sad for you. i can't imagine how you feel loosing two in the same day. it's hard enough to loose one...
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh no I just saw this post. I am so very sorry for your loss. I thought loosing 2 in 4 months was bad but this has no words to describe. My heart aches for you.


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I know only too well how shocking and sad it is to find your fur baby gone in the morning, never mind TWO of them, having just gone through the same thing with Thor. Freya sends a sloppy kiss and I'm sending a hug.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am so sorry. This has to be just terrible for you.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

even here in michigan i hear the coyotes at night. i know you are devastated. i am so sorry.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Big sloppy kisses from Chance!


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I want to thank EVERYONE for the help and sympathy they have expressed during this time. After having lost my two babies and my mother in the course of two days I was devastated, but I am getting through this day by day. I am now starting the process of looking for a new female to replace the female I lost. It is really hard to look for puppies, but I have to move through this and on to a new beginning.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

You are in my thoughts and prayers. Biggest hugs to you during this time. I am so sorry for the loss of your mom.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

My sympathies to you. It was hard enough losing the two GSDs, but your mom also. So sorry. :hugs:


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you very much!


----------

